# Stolen



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

My baby Tonka got stolen two nights ago. After various phone calls and gettin the police involved I finally got my Tonka back. Has anyone else had someone run off with their chi? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Who took Tonka ? From where ? How did you get him back ???

No - no one has ever run off with Rico....


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

I was at a friends house and some girl wanted to hold Tonka so of course me being the nice person I am let her hold him. I got him back after she held him for a second and about an hour or so later she held him again. I went to the bathroom and came back and he was gone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

I found out who she was where she lived her number and her Facebook in a matter of minutes (mommas will do crazy things to protect their babies) haha. I tried to get in touch with her all night and finally called the police. I told her how I had called them and that she had till 5 pm to give me Tonka. I met up with her at Taco Bell and got my baby back .
View attachment 11874



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

That is cRAZY! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

There's some crazy girls out there. So don't let your fur baby's out of your sight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lizlow77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Omg ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

That's horrible... She is totally insane. I'm glad you have tonka safe with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

Omg I almost did. But I figured since I have him back safe and sound I might as well not hit anyone haha. No one is ever holding Tonka but me anymore. This girl just ruined it for every chi lover that wants to hold Tonka. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Wat did she have to say for herself....oh that makes me mad god I'd b freakin out bout how my baby misses her mum n is scared,

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i would do even better and just get her name out as the puppy thief! LOL  forever a puppy thief! that is horrible...so glad ur got ur baby back


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

I am soo glad you got you Tonka back. I had my toy poodle 'borrowed' out of my fully fenced back yard once. Two days of door to door searching with police involvement got him snuck into the driveway at midnight. Luckily, my daughter and I were miserably pining for him in the unlit back porch when we noticed a truck with no lights on pull up and stop in front of the house. I went up to see what was going on when they sped away and Bug came flying into my arms. To this day, he is uncomfortable going out in the front yard and gets nervous in my Jeep. I sure wish he could tell me what happened. He was covered in stickers and so filthy and thirsty.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

, that's so horrible, I don't understand how ppl can do that, don't they have any sympathy for how the dog is feeling away from there mummy all scared 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh god, what is wrong with people!? So glad you both got your beloved furries back xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

There seems to be a sad and surprising lack of respect and compassion in humans anymore. There was a time when that sort of thing was rare, it's so horribly common now, it makes one wonder which way we are headed as a species. Do we blame the lack of moral fiber on working parents? Bad ecomony? Laziness? 
I hate to think it's a working parent thing since I am a divorced single mom with two teens and no help/contact from their male parent (pathetic jerk). But, so far, my kids are respectful, hard working, and compassionate. They aren't perfect, but I know raising children right can still be done. 
I don't know, the world sure is getting scary.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

wow! Thats crazy!!! I wouldnt have been able to control my anger with the girl once we met up for me to get my dog back!! ...... really lady? People are nuts! thats why I stand outside with my girls every time they go outside to potty, I have to make sure no one takes them! I see people letting there dogs out in the yard unattended all the time...I just cant do it, I dont trust people.
But, I am very happy you got him back, some people arnt so lucky.


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't normally let him out of sight. Lesson learned though. I will never let anyone hold him again haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

What'd she say to you when you met up with her?!? 
Glad you got him back


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

She was like I wasn't going to steal him. I was going to give him back. I was so mad I just took him back and left. I was sendin her pictures of me and him and trying to get her to realize he isn't just my dog he's my baby and she just seemed to have no heart. When people like my Tonka they usually ask how they can get one and I'll give them the name to my breeder. But this girl was just psycho. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Glad you got him back - that was scary for you


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

So scary. I thought I was never going to see him again. I couldn't even look at my other chi or I would just start bawling. I had to take all his stuff out of my room and put it in the garage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> i would do even better and just get her name out as the puppy thief! LOL  forever a puppy thief! that is horrible...so glad ur got ur baby back


I did haha. It's all over Facebook all her friends know and I have her number saved as dog thief. I tell everyone my story if they have a small dog that they can't stand to leave at home alone like me. I would never wish this on anyone. How scared I was I can't imagine Tonka's fear considering when I walk out of his sight he screams and cries. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

